

IBM Open Sources Multi-core Smalltalk VM - tialys
https://github.com/smarr/RoarVM#readme

======
superjared
Is anyone here using Smalltalk for a production application? What are your
thoughts on this VM?

~~~
cwp
It's still at the research stage. It won't be production-ready for a while.

------
sedachv
I got all excited, and then:

"Hosting an Object Heap on Manycore Hardware: An Exploration"

and

"Garbage collector is as simple as possible it is neither concurrent nor
parallel performance can be problematic"

Well, they've solved the allocation part... but that's kind of not really
useful without a concurrent+parallel collector.

------
protomyth
And Squeak just went to a massive effort to get everything MIT licensed.
Wonder if they will incorporate this given its license.

~~~
rasur
addendum: My mistake, there appear to be some Pharo oriented files in the
release already. Happy days.

------
rbanffy
Let me be the first to say it: Wow!

~~~
tialys
That was my reaction as well. I've been learning Smalltalk recently, and this
seems like a really great addition to Squeak!

~~~
rbanffy
I learned a bit of Smalltalk in the mid-80's. It took me eight years to decide
to learn C++ after that. It never felt very object oriented (or oriented).

------
whyenot
_Today, the RoarVM supports the parallel execution of Smalltalk programs on
x86 compatible multicore systems and Tilera TILE64-based manycore systems. It
is tested with standard Squeak 4.1 closure-enabled images, and with a stripped
down version of a MVC-based Squeak 3.9 image._

Combined with the recent efforts to tidy up and pare down Squeak's image, this
is really exciting!

~~~
rbanffy
Now I _really want_ a Tilera workstation.

------
raphar
Anyone knows if there are Tilera powered systems in production environment?
(And what can you run on them?)

I happen to have a manycore fetiche :D

Edit: <http://www.tilera.com/solutions/cloud_computing>

I want one of these. Anyone has one of these SQ2?

------
rasur
It will be interesting to see if Pharo merges in this work, but.. regardless,
this is an excellent development and I look forwards to playing with it.

------
cies
i hope for a ruby front-end will emerge for it.

like what happened with maglev:
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/MagLev_%28Rub...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/MagLev_%28Ruby_interpreter%29)

a language cannot have enough active implementations. yet only needs one spec.

